# Vintage Univox Uniwah pedal



## god9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey guys...I was offered this pedal for $70.00 USD and I'm really curious about it. The seller told me it was like no other pedal I'd heard before.

Anyone around here ever have the chance to test one out? 

I'm very curious, but its only $70.00, so should I just go for it??


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've never tried one before but based on the reviews at HC, I personally would pass.


----------

